# Best book on clicker training?



## Kaylee (Jun 11, 2011)

I just want basics of clicker training and basic manners. 
I have seen some stuff posted here already, but if there were book suggestions I must have missed them.

I think clicker training sounds like a fun and fairly easy way to get started training, and sometime before I get my dog I would like to learn about it. 
Plus, I can practice on chickens...

I know a lot of people use this with poodles, what books helped you the most?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Clicker training will be a 'this winter's project' when I get the new dog. I talked to our club 'training expert' yesterday and she recommends this site to learn most of the basics. 

Karen Pryor's Clicker Training Library

I've not read her books yet but maybe someone else here can give u a review of them.


----------



## Kaylee (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you! I'll check that out.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Karen Pryor is the Goddess Of Clicker Training, and writes in a very accessible style. You can't go wrong.

If you want immediate gratification, there are a couple of very good clicker trainers who post training videos on Youtube; search on Kikopup and Tab289.

Good luck and let us know how you get on. My dog LOVES it when the clicker comes out!


----------



## Kaylee (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks! I guess I should get one of Karen Pryor's books, then.


----------



## Kaylee (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok, I've just got to say this for anyone looking this up in the future - I got Reaching The Animal Mind, by Karen Pryor, and it is AWESOME. Lots of information, including step by step instructions for several basic things. The part on why it works so well scientifically was really interesting. When I started it I wasn't sure quite how I would do training; every time before I tried teaching a pet something it didn't really work. But reading that book, I see I can do it. 
In fact, as soon as my clickers arrived I tried it with my new chicken, and now she comes when I call. House training is next! Also, now my horse targets the palm of my hand when I hold it up. That took about five minutes while I was grooming today. I'm going to recommend this and clicker training in general to everyone I know with animals, of course including people here.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

She's fantastic, isn't she? I keep an eye on her seminar schedule, in case she ever speaks in the UK. Would love to hear her in person.


----------

